# Hobbytown Indy Parking Lot Racing 2011



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

We will begin parking lot racing May 15. I'm going to switch it up this year. We will run "Oval" the first Sunday and "Onroad" the next Sunday and alternate Sunday's program. Classes offered will be the same as run at R/CAR, Sliders, Stock Slash, World Stock Sedan, Minis, Bombers, etc.

Racing will be 2 heats and the Mains starting at 1:00pm.

We have new pavement out back and normal fair out front. We'll try both areas and see what we like the best.


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

What do you think about 1/12 oval.


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

I can already taste those fine hot dogs that bob grills up


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

just about a week away (well 2 for the on-road guys)


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

Here's the flyer Bob asked me to make. He might make a change or two, but it should be pretty close.

http://www.indyhobbies.com/2011HobbytownIndySummerRacingFlyer.pdf


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Fresh asphalt..... I wouldn't mind running some stock TC outside a couple of times.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Vta*

I've had some ask to go back to the VTA with the 21.5 motor, spec (blinky) speed controller. So with next Sunday's race, bring out you old VTA's w/21.5. 

Should be a hoot.


----------



## indy-25 (May 9, 2002)

If anyone is looking for a good car to run this summer please see my link:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=3777195#post3777195

Thanks, 
Jacob


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Sunday*

Sunday onroad parking lot racing starts tomorrow. 

We'll be putting the layout down in the BACK of the building. We thought we'd try it at least one time. 

Power will be provided. Bring tables, chairs, power cords, outlet strips.

VTA will be 21.5, no weight limit, blinky.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rain is just about done here at 12:37pm. As soon as it's done, we'll finish plugging in. Come on out for some heats, or open practice, free. 

We think it's a really cool layout.


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

Intermediates or full wets.


----------



## i.wolfgang (May 22, 2011)

Bob it was fun running the Slash on the wet track. Im gonna try to make it to all the sunday events this year.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Good Weather this Sunday!*

Full wets.

This Sunday will be oval out in front.

I think vta & Mini Coopers would be fun.

Indy Sliders, Stock Slash, bring 'em.

Anyone with Rustlers, 2&4 wd Slash, Bandits, Stampedes, bring 'em.

Free hotdogs for racers.

Big Memorial Day Sale Sat., Sun., Mon.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for the help on the Mini yesterday Bob! 

Sunday is my daughter's Birthday. I'd be beaten to a pulp if I went racing that day. I've wrestled with her, she's tough. Not worth the confrontation!

:freak::freak::drunk::drunk:


----------



## jtsbell (May 3, 2009)

Bob is the Brownsburg race on this year and if when?


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

jtsbell said:


> Bob is the Brownsburg race on this year and if when?


I asked him about it a few weeks ago and he said that the chamber didn't want to do it this year. Too bad that was or of the most fins I had racing last season


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Racin' this Sunday out front. Fun layout. Lots of "crosstown".

Looks like great weather. 84o and partly sunny.

Bonus: I have FREE $10 game coupons for Dave & Busters for all entries. Extra fun!


----------



## charlie2755 (Jul 27, 2009)

are we racing tomorrow? i called ht and it wasnt clear if we were.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Turn-out was a bit light on Sunday, so it ended up being a practice day. Weather looked a bit iffy and there were even a few sprinkles but never actual rain. The overcast skies made for good grip and good track temps. 

Had a lot of fun pacing Bob with my Mini-Cooper & VTA. The layout had a lot of good corners so I was able to keep up with my 25.5 VTA vs Bob's 21.5 VTA setup.

Had fun getting back out to the asphalt. Best part as always we listening to the walk-up crowd enjoying the cars.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

It started raining in Brownsburg, so I mentally gave up on the idea. Then, it got nicer! I'd already made plans with the kids to go to the movies at that point. Nuts!


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Looks like good weather for Sunday. Highs @78o and sunny.

As Indy said, turnout was light last Sunday. 3 short course trucks, 2 mini's, 2 VTA's, and a Sportsman TC.

Does anyone want to come out this Sunday? 

We built a good layout on a different part of the lot. It was realtively smoother and had good grip.

If nobody wants to race on the outdoors, our days will be numbered.


----------



## outlander5 (Jan 24, 2010)

rockin_bob13 said:


> Looks like good weather for Sunday. Highs @78o and sunny.
> 
> As Indy said, turnout was light last Sunday. 3 short course trucks, 2 mini's, 2 VTA's, and a Sportsman TC.
> 
> ...


you know it's offroad season, and between slot's and ppr things are good in offroad.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Bob, you planning on having an oval or a road-course on Sunday?


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Bob raced some Big Rug On-Road tonight and I know he will not mind me speaking on this subject.

No more oval on the Hobby Town parking(other than special events)...

All parking lot racing will be of the On-Road variety...with the classes we run at R/CAR plus a 21.5 VTA class, Slash on-road,and other classes.

Bob did mention that it would help if folks/racers could post on this thread if they plan to come out and race so he can get a feel for the attendance.

Hobby Town North On-road Racing....Sunday~Sunday~Sunday!


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

ill be up there tommorrow with my 17.5 car.....ill have my VTA body and 21.5 with me if i need to throw that in there.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Appreciate that Jonesy. With only 3, you, me, Steve,.

Charlie said he couldn't make this weekend, but could make it soon. Car show is next weekend, so let's try for the weekend after.

Talk it up if you can make it.

No racing tomorrow.


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

Damn, no racing tommorrow? Looks like I'll have to wait a few weeks to get my outdoor fix


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Bob, thanks for posting about racing today. Looking forward to some parking lot racing in a few weeks.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Onroad racing this Sunday at the Hobbytown parking lot.

VTA 

Sportsman TC

Mini Cooper

Stock Slash

World Stock Sedan


Racing starts at 1:00 PM

$10 entry for up to 3 classes

Let's do it.


----------



## martini13 (Jun 22, 2011)

Whats up Bob? I fineally got this computer thing goin....ha. What a pain.:tongue:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm hoping to race there Bob. I've not cleared my plans with the Tower yet so I'm only a "maybe" at this point.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

Well I was able to come today! Had a great time running stock Slash and my VTA car. Bob, you run a fun event. Great music, good racing too. All the spectators enjoyed it too. Thanks again for the Bob Dogs!


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

It was a good time yesterday. Thanks to all that attended.

Extra thanks to B Smith for the big help with the track.

The layout sure was fun.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Had fun racing on the parking lot Sunday. Next time I need to remember to bring some suntan lotion though. Right now I truly have a "red-neck"

Bob, when is the next scheduled race?


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

This weekend is the "4th". no racing. It'll be too hot. 

We will do again the following Sunday, weather permitting.


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

any racing Sunday?


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

smokefan said:


> any racing Sunday?


i might try 2come


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

It's gonna be real hot on that pavement on Sunday. Predicted forecast is 92o and humid and that's in the shade.

There is no grass or trees around there. Everything nearby is asphalt parking lot. (Mall, 4 shopping centers in a row, I465).

When I got into my car today for lunch, my car thermometer showed outside temp at 95o.

The asphalt measures 120o.

Steve and I have decided to take it on a week to week basis.

If the temps are in the 80's, any 80's, 89o, 90o with less humidity, we'll do it.

Look for our big race the first Sunday after Labor day. September 11, 2011.
This will be a cash payout race for the common classes we run.

So, too hot this Sunday, calling no race.


----------



## Chris H. (Sep 20, 2010)

So is there going to be some asphalt action Sunday I'm ready to break in my TC 6!:thumbsup:


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*No Excuces*

We are going to have a great race this Sunday at Hobbytown at the N Indy store.

The layout should be @ 96X56 or longer. Last time we set this layout up fast cars ran @ 17 sec lap. It was fun, lots of room to pass, good flow.

We expect to see:

Mini Coopers

USGT

VTA

World Stock Sedan

Short Course

AMB transponders required

To keep the heat to a minimum, track will be setup for practice by @ 10AM

Racing to start at 12:00 PM, NOON.

2 heats and the Mains. $10 for 2 classes, $15 for 3.

1 hour clock, out by 3:00PM or thereabouts.


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

ill be there with my stock sedan and USGT

Hiatt is going to be there with his sedan, and I think Cody woods is going to be up there as well. 

Bring them out boys


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

I will try to make it for sedan


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

I should be there for 17.5 stock!!!


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

I might also bring my Mini Cooper with me if anyone else wants to bash them around. I just sold a Tekin so I only have 1 TC at the moment.


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

D'OH. I'm 1 shock short of a complete Mini, so nevermind!


----------



## jtsbell (May 3, 2009)

cwoods34 said:


> D'OH. I'm 1 shock short of a complete Mini, so nevermind!


You are one shock short period!!!:wave:


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

We'll see about that. Bring a 17.5 TC out Sunday


----------



## jtsbell (May 3, 2009)

cwoods34 said:


> We'll see about that. Bring a 17.5 TC out Sunday


I would love to be there to run but Cody is playing softball this summer,don't know when he's done with it.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

cwoods, I have some* spare* mini parts - including the *Tamiya black plastic oil shocks*. I will have those with me on Sunday.


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

What ride height should I have on my 17.5 car? I DO NOT want to scratch the bottom of my car.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

I've been running same height as the "Rug" with no marks.


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Guess I am going to miss the race Sunday, We have a trip to Indiana Beach I forgot about Cody hang onto the belt I will try to catch up with you


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Cool Bob, I will try to make it on the next Sunday you race then.


----------



## surfer kev (Oct 25, 2008)

is it sunday yet!!!!! i dying here


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

For the Asphalt Attack race last Sunday, I ran a ride height of 6 mm, and I only had scratches on the back of my chassis from one particularly brutal pothole. The car drove just fine at this height.

Thank you Mr. Smith! I will get the Mini going after all!


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

is there any pics of the track??


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Sorry, no pics. I located a bit smoother part of the parking lot, cracks are a non-issue. Many straights, many broad carousels, very wide lanes.


----------



## jtsbell (May 3, 2009)

Bob did you ever think about running a Saturday evening show,that would get rid of the HEAT.Start about 6:00 be done about 10 or 11 oclock.Just a idea!


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

jtsbell said:


> Bob did you ever think about running a Saturday evening show,that would get rid of the HEAT.Start about 6:00 be done about 10 or 11 oclock.Just a idea!



The only problem with that Jack is then we all get there at 2 or 3, practice would start a little after that and we would all be there at the hottest time of the day. The way its scheduled now, we should be out of there by 3 before it gets super hot out.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Also, that D&B's have allowed the use of their part of the lot, which is smoother, and that they get really busy into the afternoon and use almost all of the lot on weekends.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Don't forget, racing starts at NOON!


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

Had a great time today out there....even got to work on my fine (farmers) tan a little

Great to see hiatt and kevin shaking down new cars. Hope to see everyone out there next time we get to race.


----------



## surfer kev (Oct 25, 2008)

It was a BLAST looking forward to my next adventure....oh and man was I rusty for two years off...


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

surfer kev said:


> It was a BLAST looking forward to my next adventure....oh and man was I rusty for two years off...


make sure you get Bob to start stocking spare tc6 parts.....esp the upper shock towers lol


----------



## surfer kev (Oct 25, 2008)

Super Glue May be what he needs to stock more off.


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

if you go through all the glue they have in hobby town, thats an accomplishment lol


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

The layout was fun, and decent traction too! (thanks Faygo)


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Thanks for comin' out guys.

It ended up a little hotter than expected.

The layout was fun, no 180's.

World Stock Sedan:

1/ Cody Woods 39/8.03
2/ Steve Martin 34/8.06
3/ Chris Hiatt 30/8.03
4/ Mike Jones 4/.59

USGT/SPORTSMAN 

1/Mike Jones 30/7.02
2/Bob Cordell 30/7.10
3/Kevin Harris 27/7.01
4/Steve Martin 16/3.53

How about the 2 oval drivers coming over to road course. Harris showed major improvement by the time the mains came around.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Sorry I couldn't make in Sunday, but I was a bit under the weather.

Bob, thanks for posting the results. Please let us know the date of the next race (weather pending of course).


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

rockin_bob13 said:


> Thanks for comin' out guys.
> 
> How about the 2 oval drivers coming over to road course. Harris showed major improvement by the time the mains came around.


I know he even beat martin in the USGT main :tongue:


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Motor got a little warm, but I liked the 8-minute main. With battery quality these days there's no reason we can't do that regularly..... I didn't use traction compound so the tires felt consistent the whole race, too.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Are the USGT specs still 21.5 Blinky, non-ROAR body, and HPI X-Patterns?


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

That's the way we ran 'em.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Thanks, Bob. I'm wondering if we'll see that over the winter.


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

BadSign said:


> Thanks, Bob. I'm wondering if we'll see that over the winter.


i would bet we run that over the winter on the carpet. Its a good class, perfect speeds, and alot of fun

Rumor is the powers that be might mandate one spec tire to run for the series, which I think would be perfect.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Hmm. I just got everything ready for 17.5, now I may have to reconsider.


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

BadSign said:


> Hmm. I just got everything ready for 17.5, now I may have to reconsider.


well i would wait until something official is decided before you go out and changing your setup. And come play with us in the parking lot until then lol


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

are y'all having a trophy race this year??....thanks


----------



## jtsbell (May 3, 2009)

HAY BOB WERE BACK should be there next SUNDAY if you run.If you can would you post if your running before 8:00 Sunday morning,that way Cody&I don't drive down&waste gas.HOPE TO SEE EVERY ONE SUNDAY!!!


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

I want to race on Sunday. After a few more forecasts, I'll decide.

Charlie, Bloodsport, Smitty, Smoke, Code, Kev, Hyatt, any of you guys in for Sunday?

Brickyard 400 this weekend.


----------



## surfer kev (Oct 25, 2008)

I should be there....


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

Hobbytown 400


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Crossing fingers for a good weather forecast on Sunday.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

I'm hearing 92o and low humidity.:thumbsup:


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Best I can say right now is maybe for us.


----------



## Chris H. (Sep 20, 2010)

rockin_bob13 said:


> I want to race on Sunday. After a few more forecasts, I'll decide.
> 
> Charlie, Bloodsport, Smitty, Smoke, Code, Kev, Hyatt, any of you guys in for Sunday?
> 
> Brickyard 400 this weekend.


I can't make it unfortunately I have to go to the boring 400!


----------



## jtsbell (May 3, 2009)

Codt&I won't be there eather Sunday.Cody is in the hospital with his appendix,they are removing it right now as I'm typing.We'll see you guys in a couple of weeks.


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Tell him we said get better!!!!


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

jtsbell said:


> Codt&I won't be there eather Sunday.Cody is in the hospital with his appendix,they are removing it right now as I'm typing.We'll see you guys in a couple of weeks.


hope all goes well. i had done about 15 years ago. not fun but i was on my feet in a few days...


----------



## surfer kev (Oct 25, 2008)

jtsbell said:


> Codt&I won't be there eather Sunday.Cody is in the hospital with his appendix,they are removing it right now as I'm typing.We'll see you guys in a couple of weeks.


Best of thoughts for you and him. see you next time. I am definately in Bob got the go ahead from the family tonight.


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Not sure that I can make it, currently in between vehicles and I do not own any ESC's at the moment......


----------



## surfer kev (Oct 25, 2008)

i have a castle pro if your interested for a loaner


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

No racin on Sunday. Too hot, Nascar, Health issues. Try again next Sunday.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Any of you guys hot for some onroad action on the asphalt this Sunday?

Weather should be better.


----------



## surfer kev (Oct 25, 2008)

Count me in.


----------



## jtsbell (May 3, 2009)

rockin_bob13 said:


> Any of you guys hot for some onroad action on the asphalt this Sunday?
> 
> Weather should be better.


I think Cody&I should be down Sunday (I HOPE)


----------



## jtsbell (May 3, 2009)

rockin_bob13 said:


> Any of you guys hot for some onroad action on the asphalt this Sunday?
> 
> Weather should be better.


Bob would you post early Sunday morn.if your going to run or not(before 8:00as we leave then to come down).We will be there,just save us a trip.THANKS


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

I spoke with Rockin_bob Friday afternoon. He hopes to post whether we are racing by late afternoon/early evening on Saturday (8/6/11).

Sorry for the confusing post. Parking lot racing is on Sunday.


----------



## surfer kev (Oct 25, 2008)

that would be good to know whether its saturday or sunday so we all can be there.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Racing is a big GO for Sunday.

Racing starts at 12 Noon.


----------



## jtsbell (May 3, 2009)

Rain what rain----did it rain---no---just pouring water out of a boot!!!!!


----------



## i.wolfgang (May 22, 2011)

I had alot of fun. Been better if I could have kept the Slash off the railings and stayed drier!


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

starrx said:


> are y'all having a trophy race this year??....thanks


so are y'all having 1??


----------



## surfer kev (Oct 25, 2008)

Had a great day want to thank bob and all that help with putting this race on. Can't wait to get out there again.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Look for our big race the first Sunday after Labor day. September 11, 2011.
This will be a cash payout race for the common classes we run.

Sure was fun yesterday 'til the rains came.

Thanks for coming and the quick teardown.

Once the papers dry out I'll try to post the 3rd qualifier results.

When I was folding the white table, one of those 60mph gusts came along and slammed the table into my foot. It pulled the big toenail off. Seems to be somewhat still attached and feels much better today than last night.

This coming Sunday looks to be great weather for racin'.

Racing starts at 12 noon.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Results for 8/7/11:

Mini Cooper:

1/Cody Armes 21 5.07
2/Bob Cordell 21 5.14
3/AJ Heck 18 5.02
4/Brian Smith 13 4.38

World Stock Sedan

1/Steve Martin 24 5.01
2Cody Armes 13 2.39


Short Course

1/Bob Cordell 18 5.14
2/Ian Wolfgang 16 5.09
3/JD Dulin 14 5.21
4/Jimmy Dulin 10 5.04

USGT

1/Cody Armes 24 5.06
2/Bob Cordell 24 5.13
3/AJ Heck 22 5.00
4/ Steve Martin 22 5.08
5/Brian Smith 22 5.12
6/Kevin Harris DNS


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Had fun yesterday. Big thanks to Cody & Jack for helping me put away my EZ-UP before the winds/rain came.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

rockin_bob13 said:


> When I was folding the white table, one of those 60mph gusts came along and slammed the table into my foot. It pulled the big toenail off. Seems to be somewhat still attached and feels much better today than last night.
> 
> 
> > OOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUCHHH!!


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

Bob what are the rules for short course? I have slash with spx - 13.5. Do you set up jumps, what about tire rules... Mine are bald...lol


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

I'd like to see cars not too fast. I'm runnin' a stock HPI Blitz with the brushed motor and a 5000mah, old lipo, 28c. We geared down a couple teeth from stock.
Guys were runnin' Slashes with the VXL motors and 7 cell. The 50% throttle worked better for them.
We put some plow discs out for some extra fun. We haven't had enough to do more yet.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

That picture, you're absolutely right on!


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Charlie, come out Sunday. WSS or USGT. Hitch a ride with Captain Jack. They said they would.


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

We racing this Sunday? I have a couple of cars that are feeling neglected and a controller I think I forgot how to operate! Lol


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

We definitely want to run Sunday. There's that pesky rain forecast for sometime this weekend. I'll look at the forecast tomorrow morning and post @ noon the call.


----------



## jtsbell (May 3, 2009)

Rain rain go away come back some other day!!!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

What is the best thing to use to remove ashpalt/tar from the outside of the car body after running on pavement? (Uh, that is sliding upside down on pavement!)

I've tried Naptha and denatured alcohol, but neither does the trick. Any suggestions? I can live with it, but would rather remove it if its not hard to do.


----------



## regets ama (Feb 7, 2010)

indyhobbies.com said:


> what is the best thing to use to remove ashpalt/tar from the outside of the car body after running on pavement? (uh, that is sliding upside down on pavement!)
> 
> i've tried naptha and denatured alcohol, but neither does the trick. Any suggestions? I can live with it, but would rather remove it if its not hard to do.


wd40 does the trick


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Racing is go for Sunday. Rain is expected to be later in the day. So we want to start racing promptly at 12:00 noon, 2 heats and the Mains. We'll try to roll through the quals and the Mains. Keep your batts charging and we might be done by 2:30.


----------



## i.wolfgang (May 22, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## jtsbell (May 3, 2009)

rockin_bob13 said:


> racing is go for sunday. Rain is expected to be later in the day. So we want to start racing promptly at 12:00 noon, 2 heats and the mains. We'll try to roll through the quals and the mains. Keep your batts charging and we might be done by 2:30.


a-ok !


----------



## surfer kev (Oct 25, 2008)

rockin_bob13 said:


> Racing is go for Sunday. Rain is expected to be later in the day. So we want to start racing promptly at 12:00 noon, 2 heats and the Mains. We'll try to roll through the quals and the Mains. Keep your batts charging and we might be done by 2:30.


Batts already charging ready to rock!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jtsbell (May 3, 2009)

:wave:Good time today Bob,nice timing on the RAIN,will see you next Sunday.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Had fun today. Some good racing all around.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Just In Time*

Thanks for coming out today guys. It was really fun.
I think the Hobby Gods owed us one after the deluge last weekend.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Results:

Short Course
1/ Bob Cordell 17 5.05
2/ Ian Wolfgang 15/5.07
3/ Cody Armes 5/1.44

Mini Cooper
1/ Steve Martin 18/5.05
2/ Brian Smith 18 5.05
3/ Cody Armes 18 5.09
3/ AJ Heck 18/5.19
4/ Brian Smith 18 5.05

USGT
1/ Mike Jones 31/ 7.04
2/ Cody Armes 31 7.09
3/ Bob Cordell 30 7.01
4/ Brian Smith 23 7.06
5/ AJ Heck 21/ 6.31
6/ Kevin Harris 19/ 5.01

WSS
1/ Mike Jones 25 5.30
2/ Steve Martin 24/ 5.18
3/ Cody Armes 19 4.05


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

regets ama said:


> wd40 does the trick


It took some elbow grease too, but you were right. Thanks! Wish I could have raced yesterday.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Weather looks good for 3 and a Main on Sunday. Rain early (clean track ), sunny and 84o day. $10 to race. Come on out.

Didn't get your fix on Friday? Come on out.


----------



## jtsbell (May 3, 2009)

I don't know if we'll be there Sunday or not,found out the radio went nuts,thats why it wouldn't turn left.Sent it to be fixed.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

If you're running Spektrum, I keep with me a spare radio that you're welcome to use.


----------



## surfer kev (Oct 25, 2008)

found some stuff wrong with my car that could have been causing the miss handling i have been experiencing. Mounted new body that I was planning on starting indoor season with but........

I know this Rockstar Paint will be amazing!!!!


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Jonsey, what are you doin tomorrow?


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Due to lack of entries, no racing tomorrow. I'm going to Moto GP next Sunday, so next parking lot race will be Labor day weekend.


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

September the 10th will be the ohio state champs
cost will be $15 for the first class & 5 for each addittional if you sign up by sept 4th.....after the 4th $20 for the first & 10 for each addittional 

rain date will be sept 17th


classes

17.5 blinky
vta 21.5
open tc
short course truck
monster truck

for more info go to..thehobbyshoponline.com


----------



## surfer kev (Oct 25, 2008)

oh man this is a bummer


----------



## Racer Rowdy (Dec 18, 2010)

more than a bummer, really freakin annoying! i havent raced all summer and bullshit like this is why. somehow every other business in the world can keep regular hours except rc race tracks they just do what the hell they want and you either put up with it or dont race.


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

Racer Rowdy said:


> more than a bummer, really freakin annoying! i havent raced all summer and bullshit like this is why. somehow every other business in the world can keep regular hours except rc race tracks they just do what the hell they want and you either put up with it or dont race.


you got pm


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

We have had some great race days all summer long.
Most of the 5 guys I get race 2, 3, 4 classes. That's 20 entries on 5 guys. I ask $10 for as much as you want just to get some racers.
3 of those 5 guys were out yesterday. I can't do it for 2 and a ma be. Sorry you were inconvenienced.


----------



## i.wolfgang (May 22, 2011)

bummer, now what am I to do. Guess ill take Kyler out so he can ride his dirt bike!


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

Racer Rowdy said:


> more than a bummer, really freakin annoying! *i havent raced all summer* and bullshit like this is why. somehow every other business in the world can keep regular hours except rc race tracks they just do what the hell they want and you either put up with it or dont race.


There have been fairly regular races all summer long, only cancelled because of extreme heat. Spend ONE day out on the blacktop in 100 degree plus heat index and you will understand why. 

A business can not keep its doors open when people don't support it. Im not looking to argue with you about it, just of your 6 total posts you have been bashing two different tracks because they werent racing when you decided that you wanted to go to them on that particular day. 

Tracks need constant and consistant support to stay open. So instead of getting on here bashing how they run there business, please just support them on their posted race days.


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

Well said jonesy or he should find a new hobby.


----------



## MDB (Nov 8, 2002)

I guess I should have checked here before making the hour drive.

Later,

Mark


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

I always post here whether or not we're racing no later than Saturday in the early afternoon so you don't have to disappoint yourselves and waste time and gas and posts. I'm sorry you don't choose to read ahead of travel. You can call ahead on Saturday at the store, 317/845/4106. But then, no one uses phones to talk anymore.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

next parking lot race will be Labor day weekend.


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

the hobby shop is once again putting on the ohio champs on-road race !
classes are 

electric stock 

electric mod

vta

short course truck ( must run traxxas 12t) no on road tires

monster truck

class rules are as follows:


1. Monster Truck: Same as last year, must have a monster truck body, and rims and tires. We did add in a minimum weight rule, 4 kilograms. Qalifiers will be 5 minutes, mains will be 10 minutes (for 5+ trucks, less entries will be 5 min mains) with a mandatory pit stop for all trucks.

2. Short Course Truck: Any 2 wheel drive short course truck. Spec motor is the Traxxas 12T Titan motor, any ESC, limit to either a 7.4V lipo, or a 6 or 7 cell NiMh/Nicad. Any Short Course truck is allowed, and must have short course truck off-road tires, no on-road tires or grooved tires. Quals and mains will be 6 minutes and heads up starts on all quals and mains. For the mains a coin flip will decide if the top 2 qualifiers start in front of the field, or behind.

3. Open Short Course Truck: Any 2 or 4wd Short Course truck. Any 7.4V lipo or new this year, any 6 or 7 cell Nimh/Nicad. Tires must be short course off-road tires. Bodies can be any Slash/Short Course Truck designed body. Any motor/ESC combo may be used.

4. VTA: Same rules as last year, but we have an equivalency rule for the ESC.

Tekin 212 NO TURBO_ NO timing advance
Mamba pro NO CHEAT MODE
LRP SPX profile 4
LRP TC Spec profile 6
LRP SPHERE Comp profile 6
KO BMC TBD
SpeedPassion Software versions 091231 and any software start with 10XXXX are illegal
No Black diamonds whatsoever.

I will tech any car I deem to be violating the ESC rule. I will not be teching every car, but I'll know who's cheating. Any 21.5 motor is allowed. Any legal VTA body is allowed (if the 60's corvette by HPI is not on the list, we allow that one as well). Any new VTA style body that becomes available will be voted in/out by the VTA racers themselves. No FDR rule as well. VTA minimum weight rule 1550g.

5. Electric Touring Car Stock: 17.5 motor, 7.4V lipo, any ESC on any setting"blinky" mode. See VTA for equivalency ESC if you don't have a "Blinky" available ESC. 190mm Touring Car bodies only. Any gearing, spec tire (Currently the Solaris Tires). Minimum weight of 1400g. Any timing on the motor you would like.

6. Electric Modified: Similiar to Electric Stock Touring, but allowed to run any 190mm GTP or Touring or GT body. Any motor, any gearing. 7.4V lipo, 1400g minimum weight. Any 26mm tire.




the hobby shop
153 n. springboro pike
dayton, ohio 45449
937-436-6161

www.thehobbyshoponline.com


----------



## martini13 (Jun 22, 2011)

WOW! yea just pick up the phone and call...hope we have the same weather we had today for next Sundays. Looking foward to the KOOL DOWN RACE Sept. 11. Bob puts on a good show.. Hey Bob is there gona be hotdogs?


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Due to a scheduling conflict, the Kool Down Race is moving to Sept. 18th. Mark it on your calendar.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Parking lot racing this Sunday. Bring out tour USGT, World Stock Sedan, Mini's, Short Course Trucks. 

Racing starts at noon.

It is supposed to rain in the early morning and become a beautiful 84o day with low humidity.


----------



## jtsbell (May 3, 2009)

Bob did you get SOLARIS tires in(MED GRIP)?


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

I'm only working on getting the med grip for carpet. 

The only tires allowed for the Kool Down Race will be the HPI X Patterns due due availability. It's what guys seem to already have and makes for a good playing field.


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

Whats the kool down race??


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Kool Down Race 9/18/11*

Look for our big race the first Sunday after Labor day. September 11, 2011.
This will be a cash payout race for the common classes we run. (Post #105)

I realize that was vague.

We're having our end of summer race, called the "Kool Down Race" Sunday 9/18/11. 

This has bee a trophy race in years past. This year it will be a simple cash payout race.

Classes will be:
Mini Cooper
USGT X Pattern radials only, tread showing.
World Stock Sedan
Short Course Truck

$15 per class. $5 of every entry into the payout for that class. Prizes to be determined by class size.

3 heats and the Mains. Racing will try to start @12.00 Noon or earlier if possible.

Hotdogs will be cookin'.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

No race tomorrow. Darn it! Rain rain rain. Try again in 2 weeks. Kool Down Race.
http://www.wthr.com/weather


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Kool Down Race this Sunday 9/18*

Our last parking lot race is this Sunday.


Classes will be:
Mini Cooper
USGT X Pattern radials only, tread showing.
World Stock Sedan
Short Course Truck

$15 per class. $5 of every entry into the payout for that class. Prizes to be determined by class size.

3 heats and the Mains. Racing will try to start @12.00 Noon.

Hotdogs will be cookin'.


----------



## surfer kev (Oct 25, 2008)

wish I could make it still on my tour of doing everything but racing my r/c. another two possibly three weeks. I would be there if I was in town. can't wait until I am back home the dust on the r/c is well not good


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Solaris*

Looks like I'll have some Solaris mediums on or @ Wednesday for sale.


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Still only X-patterns for the race Sunday? I'll be there for 17.5 and USGT.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

What brushless motor size are the silver can brushed motors comparable to? The 21.5 brushless? Is the silver can faster or slower than a 21.5? Hopefully slower.

In otherwords, if I can make it out Sunday, could I run the car I've been using in Sportsman TC at RCAR in Hobbytown's USGT class? If not, all I can run is short course.

I've got X-pattern tires, but I don't have a 21.5 brushless anymore.


----------



## jtsbell (May 3, 2009)

I have a 21.5 if you wan't to use it Sunday--Captnjack


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

IndyHobbies.com said:


> What brushless motor size are the silver can brushed motors comparable to? The 21.5 brushless? Is the silver can faster or slower than a 21.5? Hopefully slower.
> 
> In otherwords, if I can make it out Sunday, could I run the car I've been using in Sportsman TC at RCAR in Hobbytown's USGT class? If not, all I can run is short course.
> 
> I've got X-pattern tires, but I don't have a 21.5 brushless anymore.


Based on what I have seen, the common comparison is that a good silver can will be equal to a 21.5 with no timing on the motor. Since basically everyone runs timing on the motor, the silver can should be a touch slower than the 21.5


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

X Patterns in USGT for Sunday. 

Looks like some beautiful weather is in store.

Great layout is on hand.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

jonesy112 said:


> Based on what I have seen, the common comparison is that a good silver can will be equal to a 21.5 with no timing on the motor. Since basically everyone runs timing on the motor, the silver can should be a touch slower than the 21.5


That's what I was hoping you'd say. Thanks Mike! 

Nice offer from Jack too. Sure hope I can make it! 

We are here tomorrow running R/C boats: www.hoosieroutdoorexperience.in.gov. Great DNR event over at Fort Ben. 50 activities! http://www.in.gov/dnr/6025.htm

So, it will just depend on if Dad gets one play day or two play days!


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

rockin_bob13 said:


> Looks like I'll have some Solaris mediums on or @ Wednesday for sale.


Save me a set, Rockin Bob. I'll get them Sunday!


----------



## jtsbell (May 3, 2009)

Seeya in the morning bob


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

I spent the the last 2 days with the Traxxas' dog and pony show at the 4 Wheel Jamboree at the Fairgrounds. Boy am I tired.

Looks like a great day for the last parking lot race of the season. If the air is 74o and sunny, it'll be @80o on the pavement. Just right.

I won't have the Solaris 'til midweek as previously mentioned.

I will bring your speedo, Captn' Jack.


----------



## charlie2755 (Jul 27, 2009)

Can I steal some electricity off of someone tomorrow so that I may race with you all? :freak:


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

No problem, Charlie.


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

rockin_bob13 said:


> I spent the the last 2 days with the Traxxas' dog and pony show at the 4 Wheel Jamboree at the Fairgrounds. Boy am I tired.
> 
> Looks like a great day for the last parking lot race of the season. If the air is 74o and sunny, it'll be @80o on the pavement. Just right.
> 
> ...


Oops, thought you meant last Wednesday! Barely sprinkling at my house.... Hope it stays cleared up!


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

ARG. Had fun otherwise.


----------



## martini13 (Jun 22, 2011)

I want to say thanks to everyone that came out. I had alot of fun. It was KOOL...


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Sunday Results*

We had a good time on Sunday. Had some rain delays that made good timing for hotdogs.
Thanks to the racers that came out and to Capn' Jack for announcing.
We ran 50 lap features. Lots of fun.

USGT:

1/Bob Cordell 50/10.48
2/Cody Woods 50/10.52
3/Steve Martin 50/11.00
4/Cody Armes 34/7.41

WSD:

1/Bob Cordell 50/10.13
2/Charlie Arterburn 50/10.22
3/Cody Woods 46/9.16
4/Steve Martin 37/8.00
5/Cody Armes 8/1.46


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Arg!*

Cody W. had the car to beat in WSD. I was able to stay on the same lap with him. But with 3 laps to go, he said his motor moved  giving the win to me.


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Yep, BOTH screws came loose........ Too much horsepower


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

50 laps, 12 ssecond spread for top 3, good racing!


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Solaris*

I just got Solaris med tires in stock. I have 3 sets of white and 3 sets of black still available.


----------



## jtsbell (May 3, 2009)

Bob I'll take 2 sets of black


----------



## martini13 (Jun 22, 2011)

Theres a chance we can run some parking lot racing. if interestd post. We get enough people down for it. Mr.Cordell will post a date..


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

Interested!


----------



## FrankNitti (Jan 25, 2012)

Parking Lot Racing... count me in :thumbsup:


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Interested


----------



## martini13 (Jun 22, 2011)

*fun in the sun*

I talked to Mr.Cordell he said slashes would be cool too.We will run as many classes as long as we have enough for each class. Put the word out there, its not a trophy race, its just fun in the sun..


----------



## jtsbell (May 3, 2009)

Put Cody & me down to run.When are you running Sunday AOK will be there.


----------



## Bolio 32 (Sep 25, 2012)

Ready for more parking lot races ... Lots of Fun !!!


----------



## JimmyMack12 (Jun 25, 2007)

1) Where are you located?

2) What classes do you run? Any oval stuff?

3) What day<s> do you run?

4) What's the entry fee?


----------



## Bolio 32 (Sep 25, 2012)

rockin_bob13 runs the races ... he has not announced anything yet this year ... it is usually 10.00 per class ... last year we ran USGT VTA Slash and TT01 ... set up as a road course ... lots of fun ... very unofficial great "old guy rock music" ... they attract a lot of spectators who know nothing about the hobby ... Bob works at the RC Car department at the Hobbytown USA ... maybe if enough people bug him about it he will schedule a race ...https://maps.google.com/maps?ie=UTF...082&ei=O1H9UdvfGKWEyAHm6oHADg&ved=0CDQQrwswAA


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

You guy see this? Sounds like fun.


----------



## basketcase45 (Aug 4, 2004)

Is this at Hobbytown North INDY? It doesn't say on the flyer...


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

I hear parking lot racing is coming back for 2014...

I hear one fun run Saturday per month and one race per month...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

And... They said they are going to try to put in a drag racing track! That trips my trigger! There are some drag racing leagues around the U.S. (Texas is one I've seen) that are putting together some good races. The huge drop in the price of the Traxxas Funny Car a while ago really kicked up sales I guess. 

https://m.facebook.com/RCDRLNT?id=229161547230184&refsrc=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2FRCDRLNT


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

Here's what's on their window now. Sorry for the poor quality. I'm trying to find an electronic version. No, that's not me in the reflection. Its my evil twin brother, Ttocs.


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

There is a 2014 Hobbytown parking lot thread this should go in!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

Here's a link to the new thread: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=411992


----------

